# The pharmacist



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

A nice, calm and respectable lady went into the pharmacy, right up to the pharmacist, looked straight into his eyes, and said, “I would like to buy some cyanide.”The pharmacist asked, “Why in the world do you need cyanide?”

The lady replied, “I need it to poison my husband.”

The pharmacists eyes got big and he exclaimed, “Lord have mercy!

I can’t give you cyanide to kill your husband! That’s against the law!

I’ll lose my license! They’ll throw both of us in jail! All kinds of bad things will happen. Absolutely not! You CANNOT have any cyanide!”

The lady reached into her purse and pulled out a picture of her husband in bed with the pharmacist’s wife.

The pharmacist looked at the picture and replied, “Well now. That’s different. You didn’t tell me you had a prescription.”


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

rhambling said:


> "Well now. That's different. You didn't tell me you had a prescription."


Thats funny right there:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

!rolling


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling That is a a good one! :lol:


----------

